# Repuposed old snow blower



## AGCB97 (Dec 3, 2019)

Last year I took the blower head off a snow blower that my cousin gave me and made a power broom.




I use it to clean the remains of snow off the sidewalk so the sun can melt and dry it.
Last week we got 2 storms the 1st of which stuck to the cement bad. So today I quickly made a easily on/off scraper for it.
Works great!





In the summer the broom comes off and is replaced with a cart for moving wood into the woodshed. It's buried in the snow now so no pic.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Dec 3, 2019)

I like it!


----------

